# Teddy Lops, Teddy Dwarfs, Angora, Lionhead



## Mummel (Jul 5, 2006)

This/ thesebreed/s seems to be relatively rare in households. I have 4 Teddy Lops, 2 have "defective"ears though that didn't flop. Not sure if Emilys ears will flop yet.

Iwas actually not too much into long haired buns- blame Moses  I like short haired buns just as much.

Are there any other Teddy or long haired rabbit owners/ loversout there? :anyone

Emi


----------



## Spring (Jul 6, 2006)

Meee!!  My frist ever lionead.. Pebbles! And I've fallen inlove with the breed.. Who couldn't with these little smoochees? (The first time my cousin showed me these pictures, I knew this was destiny.. a couple weeks later.. introducing Pebbles! (although Peb's isn't the gray one in this pic..)

So.. here's my little princess! (ignore the goofy mane.. she's having slight problems )





Just a little baby.. don't know how old but I got her a few weeks after these pictures were shown to me



















Looking back on her baby pictures I tear up.. she's just so amazing .:love:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 6, 2006)

I have two Fuzzy Lops. I really didn't want long-haired rabbits, but they both desperately needed someone to care for them, so I'm their mama now!

One of mine is having serious "messy butt" issues, so I'm hating his long hair at the moment. His coat is pretty, butI'm going to have to clip him tonight.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 6, 2006)

oh what a cutie.(a fuzzy lop right?)



Lionhead's are my fave rabbit besides a dutch bun.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 6, 2006)

*rabbit_whisperer wrote: *


> oh what a cutie.(a fuzzy lop right?)


 My Toby (above) is a Fuzzy Lop. 

I love him to pieces. He's a sweetheart and so is my other Fuzzy Lop, Shadow.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 6, 2006)

*@ Spring
*
Pebbles has sucha pretty color, she alo got a cool hairstyle ^^. Is she wearing a ribbon in one of the pictures? First I thought shes dressed up as a bunny :bunnydance:..but that wouldnt really make sense with 4 bunny ears ^^ I had 2 Lion heads so far. Jesus hat some kind of mustach and Jones just some long hair around his head.

When i first got Moses I thought he might be a lionhead..but his fur grew and grew....

*@Laura*

I had the messy butt issue with Moses. The top looked okay but underneath it was tight knots of very fine hair..We got him a very short cut at a dog salon..Ever since the hair was cut it doesnt tangle that easy anymore .I do comb mine with a good comb now (one that gets through to the skin)and its no problem..

Your bun looked a little like a sheep at first, so cute.


----------



## Spring (Jul 6, 2006)

Yup! it's actually a bow headband that came with a doll I had when I was little, but I decided to put it on her .


----------



## Rhapsody (Jul 6, 2006)

I breed and show Lionheads. I love them to death the are my apsolute favorite breed!!!! :elephant:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2006)

I breed and show lionheads and they are my favorite breed (just don't tell Tiny - he'd be heartbroken). To me - lionheads have the gentle personality of the flemish - with a bit of the battery/activity of a holland lop....and they're usually smaller than a flemish. (Flemish are my 2nd favorite).

Anyway - I love lionheads - I think it is partly their gentle - and yet CURIOUS nature that I love.

Oh yeah - I love their looks too!

Peg


----------



## Mummel (Jul 15, 2006)

I find it funny that some lionheads only have a little bit extra long fur and some have a lot in the funniest places.

@Rhapsody,

that bunny in your avatar seems to have a hairy chest

@TinysMom

Are lionheads smaller in general? I had two and was so surprised they stood so tiny.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 22, 2006)

I've only bred one rabbit a satin/lop/dwarf mix very sweet and all the babies had floppy ears.(soooo cute!)


----------



## Haley (Jul 22, 2006)

Mr. Tumnus is my first lionhead (and I think hes a mix) and I love him! He definitely sheds more than my dutches, but hes soo cute! I just love his little afro! Its growing as we speak! 

When I found him living in the woods, his coat was so dull and the hair was shorter..now that hes actually eating healthy his fur is getting loong! Time for a brushing I think 






-Haley

PS. Love all your pics!


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 23, 2006)

i've never heard of a teddy lop. Anyone have pics of one?


----------



## Haley (Jul 23, 2006)

I think Mummel has 2 in her avatar, if Im not mistaken: Moses and Susi..see above^^.. I had never seen one before either!

They are soo cute though!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 23, 2006)

Check Out Mümmel's Excellent Blog about her Teddy Lops.....

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14427&forum_id=6

Rainbows!


----------



## Mummel (Jul 23, 2006)

Moses is most likely a mix between a teddy lop and a teddy dwarf. Susi is a lop but her ears are halfway up, her daughter emily is a lop too but needs to grow up so we see what the ears will be like. Jasmin is a regular teddy lop with floppy ears, so I think she would be the best example.

Some teddyshave more fluffy fur like Susiand some a little more neat like Jasmin.


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a lionhead doe, who's beautiful!! I love her wild mane!






The windswept look:


----------



## Haley (Jul 28, 2006)

Aww..I love your little girl. She and Tumnus would make a great match.







Too bad she's already taken....lucky cookie! 

-Haley


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 28, 2006)

Awww, Twix & Mr Tumnus would make a great pair (imagine what their babies would have looked like!).Too bad you are so far away, I would love to add Tumnus to the bunnyknapping list! 

Yes, Cookie is a lucky bun to have such a gorgeous, hairy girl!


----------



## Mummel (Jul 30, 2006)

On the first pic she has that shampoo commercial look 

I agree she and Mr. Tumnus would be a pretty couple :love:


----------



## Jenni (Jul 30, 2006)

I've always wanted an angora bun. I knit and spin yarn with a drop spindle and would like to have my own bun fur to spin. I am intimadated by the extra care they may require though.


----------



## Haley (Jul 30, 2006)

I just gave Tumnus a good brushing..too bad you arent here to take his fur! He was shedding like crazy and I must have pulled out enough to make another rabbit...so soft like silk too!

I dont know about Angoras, but Tumnus is a lionhead and he doesnt require any extra work. Just brushing 

-Haley

Oh, and yes Tumnus and Twix would have gorgeous hairy little babies! Too bad it can never be... :-(


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 2, 2006)

hh2420, Tumnus is adorable !!!!!!!!! :bunnydance: He looks like a living toy , what a cute little smoochy !

Jenni, I recently bought some English Angoras with amazing fur ....I'd compare it to the fur of a Bichon or a Shih-Tzu dog. It is long, silky, and resistant to mats . Right now the pair are both trimmed for the heat. To make a long story short, I'd had an English Angora ( "Junebug" )years ago who's fur was a nightmare. Junebug's fur was cottony and sticky and matted so frequently that she developed a fur clot over one eye. This was after I'd just brushed her the night before. The fur clot/mat pulled away easily from her poor eye, leaving bare skin behind--her eye was healthy but bald around the edge. We ended up giving her back to her original owner; who said that angoras' fur was truly difficult, if not brushed twice a day.

The English Angoras we have now are a world of difference, in fact the seller said don't brush every day as you'll ruin/break the hair follicles. I brush and blow/fluff once a week.

It helps to find a supportive breeder, also.

Kadish Tolesa inkpansy:


----------



## Mummel (Aug 4, 2006)

The fur of long haired buns also tangles less after the first haircut. Moses had 2 haircuts and does not need to be brushed at all. Susi and Jasmin are sheduled for a trim. The hair grows back a bit different and tangles less since the thin tips were cut off. Also it helps to get rid of the baby fur.

The right bedding works wonders too


----------

